
Strache Caught on Camera in Ibiza - okket
https://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/strache-caught-on-camera-in-ibiza-secret-recordings-a-1267959.html
======
Rockslide
The glaring difference between this and scandals of similar extent in the US
is that Strache already resigned (and Austria might actually see reelections
soon), while the POTUS is still in office. Beats me!

~~~
anbop
What is the equivalent video for Trump? The situations are not parallel.

~~~
smcl
I don’t think they’re different just because a video isn’t present - but what
saved Trump was that everyone either ignored all the illegal stuff he asked
them to do, or were just too incompetent to pull it off.

------
rSi
We are still waiting for the chancellor's decision if he is going to end this
government. Kickl and Hofer have to resign too and the prosecution should
definitely look into the association they used to channel campaign money into
their accounts! Let's see how wise this boy of a leader is!

------
lucd
"patriots"

